# smps in 2k



## smartmind0007 (Jul 7, 2012)

my old smps (odyssey) which cost me 700 bucks is getting too much noisy so i am thinking of buying a new one. i have dual core processor and gigabyte g31 board. budget is around 2 to 2.5 k. also suggest me a decent graphics card for some base level gaming (around 1.5-2k). thnx in adv


----------



## d6bmg (Jul 8, 2012)

Get Corsair VS450 @2K
Power of 2K GPU would be no better than iGPU. SO avoid it unless iGPU of existing motherboard isn't working.


----------



## smartmind0007 (Jul 8, 2012)

will i have to buy new case for this psu?? i have odyssey case with fan grills at the backside. while the vs450 seems like the fan will need the grills on top of the case..


----------



## thetechfreak (Jul 8, 2012)

Donot think a new case is needed. You can also get FSP Saga II 500w @ 2.2k


----------



## d6bmg (Jul 9, 2012)

No new cabinet is required.
@thetechfreak: I didn't see SAGA II models in the past 2-3 months in the market. So I guess wither I missed them altogether or they are no longer available everywhere.


----------



## smartmind0007 (Jul 9, 2012)

but what about the fan vent grills?? they will face upwards where my cabinet is fully closed..  *mail.google.com/mail/?ui=2&ik=d7818d8adb&view=att&th=1386bfc42d6584f5&attid=0.3&disp=safe&realattid=ii_1386bfc168f17592&zw 
*mail.google.com/mail/?ui=2&ik=d7818d8adb&view=att&th=1386bfbb4a60893d&attid=0.1&disp=safe&realattid=ii_1386bfbb4a60893d&zw


----------



## d6bmg (Jul 10, 2012)

smartmind0007 said:


> but what about the fan vent grills?? they will face upwards where my cabinet is fully closed..  *mail.google.com/mail/?ui=2&ik=d7818d8adb&view=att&th=1386bfc42d6584f5&attid=0.3&disp=safe&realattid=ii_1386bfc168f17592&zw
> *mail.google.com/mail/?ui=2&ik=d7818d8adb&view=att&th=1386bfbb4a60893d&attid=0.1&disp=safe&realattid=ii_1386bfbb4a60893d&zw



They will face down-word direction. Rotate the SMPS buy 180degree to get visual interpretation.


----------



## smartmind0007 (Jul 10, 2012)

so nothing if faces downwards?? i thought it should face backwards so that it will be exposed to the outside air..


----------



## d6bmg (Jul 11, 2012)

^^ PSUs which have fan in its upper side uses the back side as intake & the fan as exhaust. In this design, airflow direction is just the opposite of those PSUs you are talking about.


----------

